# SpamAssassin marks my outbound mail as spam



## mroussin51 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello all and thanks in advance.

I have 
	
	



```
sendmail_enable="YES"
```
 and SpamAssassin installed with spamass-milter as well. My mail server is no longer an open relay but my own mail is being marked as spam. I have searched extensively for the proper configuration but have drawn a blank. A little help would be great.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

Have you looked at the logs or reports to see why it is listing your mail?  There are lots of possible reasons.


----------



## mroussin51 (Jul 13, 2013)

*I was inaccurate.*

I have performed a clean install and have learned that the default Sendmail setting does not allow relaying mail. I realize that I need to learn how to configure a mail server so that my mail is not flagged as spam by other servers. I don't know how to do that and would appreciate any guidance.

I am sorry I did not look at the mail log before installing the OS.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2013)

Please start a new thread, or search in these forums for details on setting up a mail server.  Start with smarthost as a search term.


----------



## mroussin51 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Closed*

Thank for the direction @wblock@.

Regards.


----------

